# beginner questions



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have never brewed anything before. (mead)

So I thought the easiest thing to do would be to buy a "beginners kit", try a batch or two, get familiar with the basic equipment and then go from there.

But the first thing I see is a 7.9 gallon bucket in one of the kits. I have hundreds of food grade 5 gallon buckets and was hoping to use these for any expansion beyond the beginners kit equipment. Why a 7.9 gallon bucket? Is this standard? Or is this just something that these kits use to lock you into getting the additional equipment from the same supplier if you want to keep everything uniform? Can you use standard 5 gallon buckets? Or is there something particular (tops, seal, etc.) that make these non-usable?

If you were just starting out, what beginner kit would you advise? Is there a single source catalog or supply house that is good on price for expansion purchases in the future? What is not needed, and what(who) would you stay away from?

Alot of questions. 

Thank you.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I started using a beer making kit that was found at a garage sale. MY primary fermentation bucket is only 5 gallon. I think the idea of a 7 gallon is that a lot of folks do 5 gallon batches. The extra space is just for any foam that may form but I have not seen this as a problem in my limited experience. After the primary fermentation is complete, you will tranfer to glass carboys for secondary. I have both 4 and 5 gallon carboys so starting with a 5 gallon bucket is not a problem. The main thing is to have tight fitting lid with a small hole in top for the airlock.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

From what I've seen, most of the equipment is universal anyway. 

I'd recommend a local brew supply store to start out at. The kits come with a lot of stuff that is very useful but I would never have thought of it when starting out.

Yes, you can use 5 gallon pails. I too think the extra headroom is for foam. That, and the smaller sealing lid has a special hole w/ grommet for an airlock. The 7.9 is universal because carboys can be 5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.9 gallons and less/more. I think my bucket is 7 gallons. But it is nice to have because it is only for mead.

Once I had the beginner kit, most to expand is carboys/airlocks/bungs (~$20 for one of each).

Rick


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That volume is indeed for the extra space required for batches of beer. The only thing with your buckets is making sure the lid is airtight. Snap the lid on an empty bucket and affix the airlock, fill the airlock half full. If you gently press on the lid, an airtight seal will move the water in the airlock noticeably. If they seal well, have no odor, and are unscratched they should be fine (cleaning them with scrub brushes or storing tools etc in them will invariably scratch them even invisibly; these scratches can make effective sanitizing very problematic. Nothing quite beats the heartbreak of months later finding an off batch from easily-avoided contamination)

Your local homebrew shop is a great source for beginning kits. You get better support, meet local mazers/brewers/vintners, etc. Lacking that, lots of places online can hook you up with a basic winemaking kit which has what you need for mead. Williams Brewing and Beer Beer and More Beer are two that I've used and can recommend. Plastic is OK for primary fermentation but you'll want a glass carboy for extended aging/conditioning (another plug for local shopping; shipping carboys is expensive). Make sure the kit includes a hydrometer. Don't worry about acid titration kits, that's a lot more for winers than mazers. 

Check out the Intro to Meadmaking sticky thread link for more on equipment (and general info on meadmaking), and welcome to the grand tradition!


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

You can get a good supply of the beginner stuff at Scotzin Brothers in Lemoyne. They are open Saturdays & Wednesdays. 

I'm new to meadmaking myself, and am experimenting with multiple smaller batches, til I hit upon which yeasts produce the end result I want. No sense making 5 gallons of one recipe only to discover its too sweet or has some other quality you just don't like.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

*Bucket Size*

Usually You Are Making A 5 Gallon Batch. If (when) You Add Fruit Or Something Of That Nature You Will Need That Extra Head Room. 

I Suggest Go With 7-8 Gallon Buckets.. When You Add 20+lbs Of Fruit To A 5 Gallon Batch It Fills That 8 Gallon Bucket. Then The Fruit Comes Out And Back Down It Goes.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 22, 2006)

*go easy to start!*

I would not bother with a kit. The only thing you really need to get from a wine makers supply is an airlock and the yeast. The thermometer you can get at any variety store. Food grade plastic works fine. I drill a hold in the top with a paddle bit for my airlock & cork.
The best resource for getting started is the book, The Complete Meadmaker. I also recommend Gotmead.com as a source for simple recipes. Look up for a recipe called "joe's Ancient Orange" It is a one gallon batch made from stuff you can get at any grocery store. Great for a beginner.

Many of the things you are supposed to get from a supplier you do not need--
Tannin--A tablespoon of black tea
Acid-Citrus juice
Nutrient- I usually buy it, but you can use a tablespoon of tomato paste in a pinch
Simple airlock - latex glove and a rubber band

I highly reccommend starting with 1 gallon batches. It is just easier to deal with. 5 gallons of Mead needs up to a gallon and a half of honey and that is a big expense/waste if you are just starting. I didn't make my first 5 gallon batch until I had done 5 or 6 small batches.

My two cents!
Ruby
www.sparkybeegirl.com


----------

